# Problems with my P239...Firing pin?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive been to the range with my P239 twice already, and it seems I might have an issue with the firing pin.

Its kind of hard to tell from the pic but, the pin makes contact with the primer, but it doesnt hit it hard enough maybe?










Atleast 10 bullets (all different types) didnt fire out of the 300 or so I put through the gun since I got it.

I tried cleaning the pin off to see maybe if some carbon was causing the problem, but it didnt help.

Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would be sending that back to the factory in a heartbeat. Someone with more experience may have some suggestions, but unless it was looked at by some sort of professional, I would never personally trust it.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats what one of the range officers told me to do. I think on Tuesday Im gonna head back to the gun store and have them take care of it.

:sigh:


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I've owned or own at least ten Sigs including the P239. That is very unusual. Send it to Sig, they'll take care of you. I'm thinking a bad firing pin, bad spring or some such deal. It happens to the best of em, but first time I've seen it in a Sig.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am not familiar with Sigs but must ask: Is it possibly dirty?
Have you removed the firing pin and cleaned out its channel?

Good luck

:smt1099


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Could also be a weak main spring(hammer spring).

Also you can inspect to see if the firing pin protrudes out of the breech face.Remove slide first.You will have to push/hold the firing pin safety/lock up into the slide from the bottom and then use a small rod, or a pen should work,to push on the firing pin.It should stick out the breech roughly 1/16".If it does,I would question the main spring.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

TOF said:


> I am not familiar with Sigs but must ask: Is it possibly dirty?
> Have you removed the firing pin and cleaned out its channel?
> 
> Good luck
> ...


I didnt take the pin out, but I did clean it best I could and the problem was still present.



hawcer said:


> Could also be a weak main spring(hammer spring).
> 
> Also you can inspect to see if the firing pin protrudes out of the breech face.Remove slide first.You will have to push/hold the firing pin safety/lock up into the slide from the bottom and then use a small rod, or a pen should work,to push on the firing pin.It should stick out the breech roughly 1/16".If it does,I would question the main spring.


Thats what I did, and the 1/16th sounds about right.

Whatever my problem is, Ill let Sig figure it out and correct it. It just sucks, cause I JUST bought the gun last week and I really wanted to practice with it. My new grips for it are supposed to be in this week too, but I guess Ill have to wait to put those on....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shes off to Exter, NH

Now I get to wait for a month :smt022


On the bright side, it gives me time to save up ammo money for it. 357 aint cheap, lol.


----------

